
The HTTP TTY - senorgusto
http://htty.github.io/htty/
======
Filligree
Looks cool, but—

The website lags on my laptop. Scrolling lags. Why does scrolling lag? _How_?

What's going on with the internet these days...

~~~
lucideer
There's no javascript on the page at all (with the exception of two IE-compat
scripts). The CSS also looks tame enough - a data uri, -webkit-font-smoothing
and one Google web font are the only vaguely notable things.

Could be a browser bug on your system? (I see no lag of any kind)

~~~
manojlds
I get the lag too. MBP 15" Late 2014.

~~~
Killswitch
No lag here, Mid 2015 MBP 15" driving 2 27" Thunderbolts.

------
vortico
This looks like a fantastic, creative, and polished application for learning
and debugging. I'd recommend using this to my network friends.

------
ippa
Nice idea/tool :). I mainly use httpie now, does it have any clear advantages
over httpie?

------
gear54rus
Looks cool!

Any non-ruby alternatives with similar features?

~~~
skrebbel
Why?

~~~
giancarlostoro
From my own experience:

Sometimes installing an entire programming language just to use one tool is
not worth the time I could possibly waste just trying to figure out how to get
it working (assuming it works). Instead looking for alternatives built around
tech that's already available in my system makes more sense to me, because of
a higher chance of familiarity and the benefit of less time possibly wasted.

There's also the curiosity of wanting to see the project implemented in a
language you're familiar with.

~~~
rmetzler
> Sometimes installing an entire programming language just to use one tool is
> not worth the time I could possibly waste just trying to figure out how to
> get it working (assuming it works).

That's why I would love to see more Docker containers and docker-compose.yaml
files for tools shared on HN. A Docker container for this would be super
simple to build using an official Ruby Docker container and it would save so
much time for anyone who wants to try the tool.

~~~
corobo
Docker for a command line tool? I thought docker was more for your public
facing service sort of thing. Does it even have a full on terminal, being a
container?

I'll be honest I've not been keeping up with Docker. It shows, right?

~~~
xj9
A Docker container is like chroot, but portable. So yes. You can do

    
    
        docker exec -it $NAME /bin/bash
    

to get a shell in a running container, or

    
    
        docker run --rm -it $NAME /bin/bash
    

to get a shell in a new container that will remove itself upon exit. Neither
of these require your docker host to be local.

------
xfalcox
Very good!!!

Can I pre-setup a environment? To debug my service I need to go always to some
address, set a referer header, disable SSL and set a cookie before starting. I
would be awesome to save a state e continue from it everytime.

------
ryenus
Looks nice, took me a little while to get
[http://httpbin.org/](http://httpbin.org/) back out of memory / browser
history when I see this.

------
jarcane
Oh wow. This is going in the bookmarks. Last time I did REST work, I had to
make do with CocoaRestClient and Swagger, and neither were exactly convenient
for some things.

------
nathankleyn
The cookie and auth management alone makes this worth using. Really fantastic
program, will definitely displace my usage of various Chrome extensions to get
the job done.

------
zcdziura
Slightly off topic, but does anyone know the name of the ASCII Art font used
in this application's banner?

~~~
cryowaffle
I don't think there is any special font used for the ASCII art...

You aren't asking for a font that produces ASCII art are you? If so then you
might misunderstand how ASCII art is produced.

~~~
dmd
I think you're the one misunderstanding things here. There are most certainly
such things as ASCII art fonts. Here's a very simple one:
[https://gist.github.com/dmd/6c57d30c1a38c611a99b](https://gist.github.com/dmd/6c57d30c1a38c611a99b)

------
ubertaco
This is awesome for exploring an API. And, apropros of nothing, nice example
site choice. :D

------
axx
Very cool project, thanks for sharing! :)

------
platz
"Julia Child maneuver", nice

------
JoachimS
A very nice tool!

